# Question about picking my fursona



## imaclooser (Mar 7, 2013)

So if I want my fursona to be a wolf, does it have to be a certain type of wolf like a gray wolf?


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Mar 7, 2013)

It can be whatever the fuck you want it to be.


----------



## PsychicOtter (Mar 7, 2013)

It's completely up to you.  There aren't really any rules to this.


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Mar 7, 2013)

It doesn't have to be a specific strand of a species, it could just be a "a wolf", or "an otter". There's nothing wrong with going specific, though, like "Eurasian otter". The choice of animals for fursonas is endless, and without rules. Some people even have fursonas that are mixtures of two animals.


----------



## imaclooser (Mar 7, 2013)

Ok thanks.


----------



## Krieger (Mar 7, 2013)

Can you have more than one fursona?


----------



## JackTail (Mar 7, 2013)

FangTheWolf said:


> Can you have more than one fursona?


There are no rules or regulations when creating a Fursona.


----------



## benignBiotic (Mar 7, 2013)

JackTail said:


> There are no rules or regulations when creating a Fursona.


Yep Fang there are no rules when it comes to fursona's. Doowutchalike. 

It can even look like this if you want to stand out in the crowd






^ http://ainashadox.deviantart.com/art/Custom-sparkle-wolf-197441317


----------



## Krieger (Mar 8, 2013)

Thanks! That helps a lot! I was getting pretty indecisive...


----------



## Hewge (Mar 8, 2013)

benignBiotic said:


> ^ http://ainashadox.deviantart.com/art/Custom-sparkle-wolf-197441317



I... It... *It's be**au**ti**f**ul **! !
**
***Goes** into**rainbow seizure**


----------



## badlands (Mar 8, 2013)

You don't even have to stick to real animals, I didn't.


----------



## Sar (Mar 10, 2013)

FangTheWolf said:


> Can you have more than one fursona?


Most people have a "Main" Fursona that they favour. But you can have as many as you like.


----------



## Aubreys_Anthro_Ego (Mar 10, 2013)

Make a handful of alternating doodles of the different fursonas that you're thinking of. Then, go with whatever species/pokemon/design loosely suit you. You'll warm up to your choice and think of even more ways it suits you later. Just zap it with a Lab Ray if you change your mind.
... I've been on Neopets too long.


Sarukai said:


> Most people have a "Main" Fursona that they favour. But you can have as many as you like.


OK I'm confused. Does _fursonas _mean _furry OCs_? Because I thought it meant a furry persona. How would having a lot and favoring one work? I can picture someone having two or three personas to represent different aspects of their personality, though. (There has to be a less pretentious way to say that.)


----------

